# B&S 3.5hp motor points



## mswift (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi. Just bought a new swt of points for a B&S 3.5hp motor on mower. You get, spring, condenser, points arm, bush with V groove AND small plastic cap with slits in the side. Where does this plastic bit go?


----------



## me4get (May 31, 2004)

It is used to compress the spring on the condensor so you can attach the wires.


----------

